# Digitech Freqout



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

very cool pedal, it does exactly as advertised and in the demo's. The two toggle switches are very useful and turning off the dry signal via the switch makes the unit like a quasi ebow. I've always wanted to try a Fernandes Sustainer and I think this gets it pretty close.

It works on clean signals and not only distorted. The unit is small and pedalboard friendly. Very impressive and worth checking out.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

One of the nicest things I like about quality fuzz is the gain / sustain / potential for feedback. This pedal is very convincing. Digits have doesn't mess around. 


Didn't harman get sold? Some thought they were done. Guess not.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You got one? This thread has reignited my GAS.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

This new line by Digitech is quite good. I have the Ventura and would love to check out the Obscura. 

I recently picked up the Boss FB-2. I figured for $50 it would be a fun little toy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> You got one? This thread has reignited my GAS.


it's a great unit - for soaring leads or gorgeous swells similar to U2, it does it all really well. I could see the unit being a handicap if overused though....it's nice with just sparing use.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, something you sprinkle in here and there.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Good for feedback in DI recordings as well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been tempted to try one out--just need to decide if I'd use it for actual music & not just sounds--but I know people who would love this.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been huge on natural feedback my entire playing time so I really questioned this pedal. I'm totally sold on it now. My only worry would be, like someone else mentioned, the very real possibility of over use. I think most players that use feedback only use it at certain times for that little bit of extra something something, so in the wrong hands it could get ugly. But man the applications that that thing can be used for are endless. Great demonstration on that vid BTW.

This is where I checked it out the first time...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Can't resist


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> My only worry would be, like someone else mentioned, the very real possibility of over use.


Hey--that's part of the fun of getting something new--over-using it at first.
gets it out of my system.

Enjoy


----------

